# 2009 Altima trans stuck in first gear.



## WhiteRhino723 (Mar 7, 2020)

2009 Altima 2.5S

P1778 - Unknown
P1777 x2 - Unknown
P0740 - Torque Converter Clutch Circuit/Open
P0745 - Pressure Control Solenoid A
P0778 - Pressure Control Solenoid B Electrical

My car won't shift out from first gear. I dug around the internet and found that a number of Altima owners solved a similar problem by replacing the Stepper Motor in the transmission. The part was only available aftermarket and had to be ordered online. I placed the order and installed it making sure that the end of the Shift Link on the valve body lined up with the pin inside the transmission during reassembly. After reassembly I put in the correct amount of trans fluid (Oreilly's recommended Valvoline), I took the car for a test drive and got nothing. Same as before. The car simply won't shift out of first. I drove it back (slowly) to my driveway and smelled burned oil when I stepped out. I borrowed a scanner and pulled the codes above.

Any ideas as to what I can try next or what any of those codes mean?


----------



## WhiteRhino723 (Mar 7, 2020)

No, I have not figured it out yet. Still need help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

All these fault codes being set about the same time, points to a possible electrical problem. A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good, the first thing to do is to turn the ignition switch to the "ON" position without starting the engine and make sure the charging system warning light is operating. If the bulb is burnt out, the charging system will not charge. If the bulb is OK but still does not illuminate, the circuit must be tested. If the warning lamp does illuminate, then the next thing to check is to make sure the circuit between the battery positive post (+), or fusible link, to the connection in back of the alternator is good.

When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, transmission not shifting properly, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!


----------



## WhiteRhino723 (Mar 7, 2020)

FANTASTIC! A REPLY!

I'll follow your advice and have an update withing a few days. Thank you!

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Any update ?
Thanks


----------



## WhiteRhino723 (Mar 7, 2020)

IanH said:


> Any update ?
> Thanks


Unfortunately no. The car is still sitting in the same spot. We found a donor car with less miles. Probably just going to swap out the entire entire engine and trans. Just a matter of finding the time to do it.


----------

